

Open Graph - Will it do this? - gatorphan

I want all updates and photos where 2 or more people are tagged, to appear on a website.<p>Say John, Jane and Mark are all tagged in a photo - if they consent by installing my FB app, can I then display that photo on a site outside of FB (regardless of their privacy settings)
======
mikkel
Open Graph is about recording how people interact with a site. IE I just Loved
a Product at Fab.

What you are looking for is a deeper probe into the facebook graph API to find
someone's photos and their tags. It's likely to get hairy.

I'd recommend getting started at
<https://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/api/> You will probably need
to use FQL.

One thing to note is you are now facing a double the adoption issue. Instead
of just getting one person to start using your app, you are now reliant on two
people to do so.

A simple way to get some profile pics on your site is
[https://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/facep...](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/facepile/)

